# Kazaa/eMule...   WICHTIG!!!



## ShadowMan (9. Januar 2003)

Hi zusammen!

Weiss leider ned ob ich in diesem Forum richtig bin, aber ich hab ne sehr wichtige Frage wegen allgemeinen Downloads!

Und zwar habe ich auf http://www.kontor.cc gelesen, dass es ab 1.1.03 möglich ist, die Downloads in Kazaa und Co. zu kontrollieren und zu überprüfen und das es nun rechtlich okay ist, die Adresse des Users mittels der IP anzufordern.

Schaut einfach ma bidde auf http://www.kontor.cc nach und sagt mir was ihr davon haltet und ob was an dieser Sache dran ist!



Würde mich über viele Antworten und Meinungen freuen!


Liebe winterliche Grüße, -=Shadow=-


----------



## Kaprolactam (9. Januar 2003)

Gib mal nen präziseren Link, ich hab keinen Bock die ganze Seite durchzuforsten.

/Kaprolactam


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. Januar 2003)

@kap, das meinst du nicht ernst oder?
du gehst auf die seite und da ist ein dickes kazzaa logo,
sollte zu finden sein  aber für dich, nochmal hier 
als direkt link 

rechtlich ist es wohl nicht so ganz ok.
und selbst wenn sie das machen, ist die fragen,
ob die downloads illegal sind und man damit
eine entschädigung bezahlen müsste.
ein download ist nicht illegal, solange ich
das original habe, dass würde wohl zu vielen
unklarheiten kommen.

noch ein problem wäre, wenn man sowas an schulen
oder unis macht, soll dann die schule dafür aufkommen?
und was ist wenn man das alles per proxi umgeht?
bezahlt dann die telekom?

mir sind da zuviel ungereihmtheiten, ich denke
nicht das es klappen wird

und ich hätte kein problem damit, für einen
film 26€ zu bezahlen, wenn er gerade
im kino läuft und ich ihn dann zuhause
in dvd qualität hätte.
genauso würde ich lieber 3€ für ein musik
titel ausgeben, als mir eine maxi zu kaufen oder
gleich ein ganzes album


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Januar 2003)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen @ smallB

Ich hab mir das alles auch schon so gedacht, nur ich bin mir da im Moment ned so sicher, vor allem weil einer meiner Freunde seinen Vadder gefragt hat, der bei der Polizei arbeitet! Und ich gehe auch mal davon aus das die wirklich ein Programm haben mit dem die kontrollieren können was wer runterläd, nur denke ich, dass der Aufwand alles zu kontrollieren doch viel größer sein muss als das was die daran verdienen würden...

ich weiss es leider ned, aber deiner Meinung bin ich auf jeden Fall!

Am Sichersten ist ein Proxiserver oder?!

Und was ich absolut ned versteh: Wenn ich mich ins Inet einlogge bekomme ich doch immer wieder ne neue IP zugewiesen oder irre ich mich da?! 

Danke nochma für deine Antwort!

Gruß, Shadow


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. Januar 2003)

ich lade nichts runter, dass ist
illegal und sowas mache ich nicht.
es wäre wohl am sichersten mit
einem proxi, noch sicherer wäre es,
einfach nicht mehr runter zu laden.
und ja, die telekom weit deinem rechner immer
eine neue ip zu, soweit ich weiss


----------



## Avariel (9. Januar 2003)

Du bekommst bei jedem neueinloggen ins Internet ne neue IP, aber dein Internetprovider protokolliert mit, wann du mit welcher IP ins Internet gehst. Wenn also theoretisch du etwas illegales runterladen würdest, und die Polizei kriegts mit. Dann muss sie theoretisch, nur theoretisch nur alle Internetprovider abklappern und bei einem stimmen dann Zeit und IP überein. Dein Provider hat dann ja selbstverständlich auch deinen Namen und deine Adresse, und schon haben sie dich.

Allerdings, und deshalb oben immer das "theoretisch" wehren sich Provider meist mit Händen und Füßen gegen solche Aktionen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. Januar 2003)

Ist auch richtig so, also dass sie sich dagegen wehren.
Prinzipiell ist das Runterladen von Filme, Mp3s, Programme
oder Spielen nicht illegal, solange man das Original hat.

Das wäre wohl das Größte Problem in diesem Fall.
Wenn es mal vorkommen sollten, das einer zu Unrecht
gebeten wird, Geld für etwas zu bezahlen das ihm
gehört, da er es käuflich erworben hat, möchte ich
mal sehen was vor Gericht abgeht.

Dann wäre dieser Fall der Kontrolle ganz schnell vom
Tisch, man muss nur einige Sachen runterladen die man
tatsächlich besitzt und das ganze könnte im Endeffekt
verhindert werden. Oder es würde Klagen ohne Ende hageln


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (9. Januar 2003)

ach... btw: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials63433.html


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Januar 2003)

Sorry, hatte ich wohl in der Eile heute Mittag übersehen!

Aber Gegenfrage: Was hälst du davon? 

Greetz


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (9. Januar 2003)

ich find's irgendwie dumm... klar ist es illegal
aber wer kauft sich eine dvd für umgerechnet fast 60 DM? das ist doch irre. da ist es doch klar, dass filme runtergeladen werden.

und solange es erst in dänemark ist, brauch ich mir hier ja noch keine sorgen machen....


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Januar 2003)

Genau das ist ja das Problem *gourad*! So wie ich das verstanden habe ist es in Deutschland ab Anfang dieses Jahres auch so...

Das mit dem Runterladen find ich ehrlich gesagt auch ned so dolle, aber CD's kaufen??? Eine Maxi kostet ja teilweise schon über 7 bis 8 Euro und das ist einfach viel zu viel!
Wenn die Preise ned so extrem teuer wären, würden sich sicherlich die Meisten extrem viel mehr Originale kaufen!
Und 30 bis 40 Euro für ein Originalspiel wären mehr als okay und auch für jeden bezahlbar denke ich!

Aber um zurück zum Thema zu kommen:

Ich denke das es schon lange kontrolliert wird, sie nur noch nicht das Recht dazu haben, die IP's zu "entschlüsseln"...
Aber da es eh keine richtige Lösung sein kann, da sich viele Sachen auch runter laden, die sie original schon besitzen...

Abwarten und Tee trinken 

Das einzige was ich gern wissen würde ist, ob es jetzt in Deutschland schon soweit ist oder halt nicht... *g*

Shadow (c:=


----------



## Jan Seifert (10. Januar 2003)

theoretische frage:
ist es dann nicht auch illegal, sich dvds auszuleihen,
den film auf eine vhs kassette zu spielen und für
wenig geld zu behalten?!

im Prinzip ist es genau das gleich, schließlich zahlt
man auch kosten fürs internet


----------



## X-Color (10. Januar 2003)

Naja solangs nur für Kazaa/Edonkey gilt isses ned so schlimm!
Falls es wirklich so sein sollte das das auch in DE eingeführt wird steige ich auf iMesh um,ist fast genausogut wie Kazaa 
Und für Filme/Games hab ich bessere quellen als Edonkey
CU Xaven


----------



## Carndret (16. Januar 2003)

Ich habe da gerade diesen Artikel bei GIGA gelesen. Es soll also ab Februar ligitim werden, aber mal eine Frage zum Verständnis:
Wie soll das überhaupt gehen?
Wie wollen die rausfinden, dass man kazaa oder edonkey benutzt? Ich kann mir das rein technisch nicht vorstellen. Die müssten ja auf meine Festplatte zugreifen um zu sehen ob ich eines dieser Shareprogramme drauf habe und das ist wohl nicht damit gedacht...
Aber wie soll es dann funktionieren?????

@ShadowMan: Du solltest das Thema vielleicht umbenennen ich habe gerade eine ähnliches erstellt und wieder gelöscht nachdem ich das hier gelesen hatte. Ich hab gedacht hier geht's wieder um Einstellungen in edonkey und kazaa


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (16. Januar 2003)

Die finden es raus, indem man es benutzt. Zufällig wird dein Benutzername entdeckt, die freigegebenen Dateien werden gezählt und berechnet, die bekommen mit deiner IP deine Adresse raus und schicken ne Rechnung... oder das BKA 

@giga artikel: muahar, ein glück bin ich nicht bei der telekom ^^


----------



## Carndret (16. Januar 2003)

Hääh? Moment das heißt die laden sich selbst Dateien runter um zu sehen ob ein anderer es tut??? aha!
Das heißt ab sofort gibt keiner mehr seine Dateinen frei  und damit soll es gelöst sein ... bis eine neue Sharesoftware rauskommt...
Haben die eigentlich sicher eine IP, wenn sie einen Benutzernamen haben?


----------



## GhostFox (22. Juli 2003)

*Wird schwer für die*

Also hört sich ja ganz gut an aber was ist wenn die Datei XYZ zufällig "Matrix Reloaded" heißt??? Die müssten ja die Datei erst downloaden um zu sehen ob es auch wirklich diese ist. Das wäre wohl ein riesen aufwand und wer soll das dann bezahlen?

Naja, mal schaun was passiert


----------



## ShadowMan (22. Juli 2003)

Da hast du Recht, aber einmal runterladen und dann 1000 Leute beim downloaden erwischen... *gg* Das rentiert sich 
Aber ich glaub eh ned das es so weit kommt, immerhin hat Kazaa demletzt noch gegen die Musikindustrie gewonnen und wenn ich seh wie viel die da alle verdienen...ich weiss es ja ned...
Schade halt für Britney und Co., die im Jahr mit 100.000 Euro weniger auskommen müssen...aber was ist das schon?! 
Na ja, ich bin gespannt wie sich alles entwickelt, aber runterladen tue ich trotzdem ned mehr.

Liebe sommerliche Grüße,

Shadow


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Juli 2003)

Leute, Leute, müsst Ihr wirklich *6 (sechs) Monate* alte Threads wieder ausgraben?

Wäre ganz lieb, wenn das nicht getan würde!


----------

